# A problem with my Reynolds Attack wheels, the rear wobbles



## DBtheCyclist (Oct 4, 2004)

I have a pair of fairly new Reynolds Attack wheels, maybe 1000 miles on them (maybe not even that much), and I just noticed the other day that the rear will wobble, there seems to be play in the hub. Not all the time, which I know is odd, but you can turn the wheel (with the bike off the ground) a little, say 1/8 of a turn at a time, you will get spots where the wheel wobbles, you can see the hub has play on the non-drive side end cap, then keep turning, and you will get to places where the wheel is firm. 

A couple weeks ago, I took off my cassette to clean it, and discovered that the cassette body was loose, and subsequently that the end caps had worked their way loose, so I emailed Reynolds maintenance, and was told just put allen wrench in each end cap, and turn them tight (had to turn them a few turns, did finger tight, then tightened a little more by wrench). I didn't notice the play in the hub, and the wobble, at that time, not sure when it started.

The end caps are tight now, but the wobble persists, there is clearly play in the hub, as described before, no play at points, and play at some others, but not exactly same place in a single wheel revolution, meaning if the wheel is positioned where the play is there, you can then spin the wheel and it might take a couple revolutions before the play shows itself again.

Any ideas anyone ? Reynolds says that the hubs used pressed in bearings, so there isn't any bearing adjustment to make. Here is the schematic of the Attack rear hub, the 2008 edition of this wheel http://www.reynoldscycling.com/documents/2008KTRearHub-Shimano.pdf

Jeremy at Reynolds has given me an RMA, and I will send it back for them to look at it, just wanted to post this before I did so, if anyone has encountered anything like this, and has any input. A riding pal has had his rear Attack back at Reynolds (diff problem), for like 3 weeks now, and if I could avoid the return, I would like to.

Doug


----------



## DBtheCyclist (Oct 4, 2004)

*Input, anyone ?*

OK, I didn't figure that a lot of you would have something to say on this, however I was hoping someone, anyone, would have some input to give me 

Anyone have any idea what might be going on here ?

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

DBtheCyclist said:


> OK, I didn't figure that a lot of you would have something to say on this, however I was hoping someone, anyone, would have some input to give me
> 
> Anyone have any idea what might be going on here ?
> 
> ...


I read your post earlier and looked at the schematic of your wheels, but didn't post because I've only worked on hubs with loose balls, cones and races. It's a moot point, but if you had those, I'd say adjust the cones. 

Because you already contacted Reynolds regarding the wheels (albeit a different problem), I'd suggest contacting them again, preferably by phone, if possible. It may be a relatively easy fix and you might not have to send them back. Worth a shot!


----------



## DBtheCyclist (Oct 4, 2004)

*I did talk to Reynolds Maintenance*



PJ352 said:


> I read your post earlier and looked at the schematic of your wheels, but didn't post because I've only worked on hubs with loose balls, cones and races. It's a moot point, but if you had those, I'd say adjust the cones.
> 
> Because you already contacted Reynolds regarding the wheels (albeit a different problem), I'd suggest contacting them again, preferably by phone, if possible. It may be a relatively easy fix and you might not have to send them back. Worth a shot!


Actually, I did speak with Jeremy Clay at Reynolds, I believe he is the head of maint. He gave me the RMA and said I should send them back, however if anyone out there had a revelation about this, I would give their suggestion a try before sending the wheel back, as my pal with a different problem, same exact wheel, has had his back at Reynolds for probably 3 weeks+ now.

My wheels are in good shape, probably less than 1000 miles (don't know exactly, I rotate them with a pair of Ksyrium ES wheels). Don't know exactly when this wobble / play started.

Doug


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

If the play is in the wheel rather than the freehub, then it must be one of the two wheel bearings (poor bearing seat? poor alignment? defective bearing?) or a bent or poorly machined axle. Hard to tell until you take it apart.


----------



## DBtheCyclist (Oct 4, 2004)

*Have had it apart, to a point.*



rruff said:


> If the play is in the wheel rather than the freehub, then it must be one of the two wheel bearings (poor bearing seat? poor alignment? defective bearing?) or a bent or poorly machined axle. Hard to tell until you take it apart.


I am not a do-everthing bike mechanic, though there are some things I am comfortable with. I did take both the end caps off, and also slid the cassette body off (it comes right off, after taking the drive side end cap off). Going that far is easy, just takes two 5 mm allen wrenches for the end caps, and then also a 10 mm allen wrench, to use on the axle, as both end caps won't come loose with the pair of 5 mm wrenches, only one will. 

Didn't really know what I was looking for or expecting to find. I can't really tell if there is play on the free hub side, though I don't think so, but again not sure. When the wobble is there, you can clearly see the hub body moving loosely on the end cap. But then turn the wheel a bit, and everything firms up, but keep turning, and the play will return. Also, I will add that the wheel feels smooth, hard to notice anything when I was riding on it. (I am not riding on it now, since I discovered this issue).

Doug


----------



## stickystuff (Mar 7, 2007)

not to change topic. i have a set of es's and was thinking of picking up some attacks. what differences do you see between the two?


----------



## DBtheCyclist (Oct 4, 2004)

*Attacks vs. Ksyrium ES*



stickystuff said:


> not to change topic. i have a set of es's and was thinking of picking up some attacks. what differences do you see between the two?


I would say that the Reynolds feel a bit smoother, though I ride on pretty good roads, so that isn't really a big factor. Should be a bit faster, more aero wheel, but that is hard to tell. They certainly are louder (annoyingly so) when coasting.

I wanted to try a set of carbon wheels, and these were reasonably priced, and don't have a weight limitation (I weight 210-215 pounds). A friend who is about my size got a pair as well. We both have had problems with the rear wheel, mine with the rear hub, his just came back from Reynolds, mine just went back. Don't know if that has anything to do with our size or not.

I also find that the Attacks aren't as stiff, side to side, as I have to open up both brakes a little, when I swtich to them (and of course switch brake pads, I use Swiss Stop yellow), or they will rub. HOWEVER, perhaps that has something to do with the problem I am having with the rear, I won't be able to say for sure until I get it back.

Do I see a huge difference, I would say no, I don't. Maybe that is just me, but I rotate the wheels (before the problem with my rear Attack started), and I just don't notice a big difference. The "bling" factor is sure bigger with the Attacks though 

Doug


----------



## DBtheCyclist (Oct 4, 2004)

*Reynolds says axle is bent on my Attack rear wheel*

At least that is what they told a friend, who also has a set of Attacks, and is also having (though different) problems with his rear wheel, and has been talking to Reynolds warranty dept. I have been advised they are rebuilding the wheel with a new hub. 

They have had the wheel 3 weeks, it is supposed to go out this week. My friend has been working with them (sent in wheel, they said fixed, it isn't, sent him parts, he installed, still hasn't resolved issues). I am not impressed with the wheels or the customer service at this point, considering both mine and my friend's experience.

I asked how an axle would get bent, as yet haven't received a reply to my email. Any input on that one ? I am curious. I am 210 pounds, though Reynolds claims no weight limits on their wheels, and I ride on pretty good roads (Kansas side of the Kansas City metro, mostly).

These wheels aren't old, we each got our set in March sometime, I think, and I would doubt either of us have yet to log 1000 miles on them.

Doug


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

DBtheCyclist said:


> I asked how an axle would get bent, as yet haven't received a reply to my email. Any input on that one ? I am curious. I am 210 pounds, though Reynolds claims no weight limits on their wheels, and I ride on pretty good roads (Kansas side of the Kansas City metro, mostly).
> 
> 
> Doug


 In the old days before cassette freehubs, we'd see bent or broken axles a lot around here. Since there was such a large part of the axle unsupported by the bearings, it used to be a weak point.With the prevalence of cassette style rear hubs, the drive side bearings are placed much farther outside which increases support on the axle. Bent axles have been greatly reduced but they will , and do, occur. Even though there isn't any weight limit on those wheels, any number of riding condition combinations could cause them to fail like that. Bad thing is that Reynolds is taking a while to get them to you but they ARE getting it fixed, so at least you're not being left out there with no recourse.


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

DBtheCyclist said:


> Jeremy at Reynolds has given me an RMA,


wait...so you actually got in touch with someone? after how many tries? that's amazing! you're already a step ahead.


----------

